# Zeitaufwand eines Gentoo-Developers?

## manuels

Hallo,

nachdem mein studentischer Hilfskraftjob beim Rechenzentrum meiner Uni nach 4 Jahren ausgelaufen ist, such ich nach einer neuen Beschäftigung.

Zur Zeit überlege ich, ob ich der Gentoo-Developer beitreten soll.

Allerdings schreibe ich zur Zeit an meiner Diplomarbeit, daher wollt ich mich mal erkundigen, wie groß der wöchentliche Zeitaufwand ist.

Kann man erstmal für zwei Monate "Probe-Developer" werden?

Danke für Antworten!

Manuel

PS: bevor Missverständnisse entstehen; ich weiß wohl, dass es unbezahlt wäre.

----------

## think4urs11

So global läßt sich diese Frage nicht beantworten.

Genaugenommen hängt es letztlich alleine an dir wieviel Zeit du investieren kannst/willst. Es gibt zwar ein paar generelle Richtlinien wieviele commits/Monat o.ä. ein Dev haben sollte aber selbst die werden nicht sehr rigoros gehandhabt. ... Warum auch, es herrscht eh schon chronischer Mangel an Devs in praktisch allen Bereichen.

Genausowenig gibt es eine 'Mindestvertragslaufzeit', allerdings ist die Mehrheit schon über 1 Jahr dabei (subjektive Schätzung). Es gibt ein paar Einschränkungen für neue (nicht gleich voller Zugriff auf den Baum, Council-wählbar erst nach einem Jahr, etc.) aber nichts was jemand mit Engagement abhalten sollte mitzumachen.

Bei mir sind es z.B. ca. 20-40 h/Woche die ich mich in fgo 'rumtreibe', Spammer jage, aufräume und was halt so anfällt (vor allem x-und-achtzig Beiträge lesen), je nach Lust und Laune. Es gibt sicherlich auch einige paar Devs die deutlich über 40h/Woche kommen.

Bedarf gibt es in praktisch jedem Team, von Security über PR bis zu Archtestern und Bugwranglern.

'zur Probe' in dem Sinne gibt es nicht aber du kannst dich z.B. auf bugs.gentoo.org austoben, Patches einliefern, Patches testen usw. oder im Sunrise-Overlay als Maintainer (quasi eine Art inoffizieller Mini-Dev) mitmachen; wundere dich aber nicht wenn früher oder später einer von den großen Jungs auf dich zukommt und fragt ob du nicht offiziell Dev werden willst (und sei es nur damit er nicht ständig deine 'x' Patches checken/freigeben/einpflegen muß *g*)

Kurz gesagt - Möglichkeiten gibt es viele, Zeit kannst du bis zu 168h/Woche verbraten, Bedarf ist auf jeden Fall da und Bezahlung gibt es nur in Form von (spärlicher) Anerkennung.

----------

## manuels

okidoke,

dann werd ich mich wohl mal auf die Bugs schmeißen

----------

## SvenFischer

Ein großes Lob auf die Devs, egal in welchem Bereich. Ihr seid es, die unentgeltlich und oft ungedankt uns allen helft. Ich als Anwender und Forum-Benutzer seit Jahren sage:

 DANKE

----------

## blu3bird

Wie das dann mit dem Developer-werden abläuft steht z.B. hier beschrieben:

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/devrel/recruiters/mentor.xml

Ist zwar eigentlich für den Mentor(= jemand der schon Developer ist und sich in der ersten Zeit um dich kümmert und dir hilft) gedacht, aber auch für Rekruten sinnvoll.

----------

## chilla

 *Quote:*   

> Bei mir sind es z.B. ca. 20-40 h/Woche die ich mich in fgo 'rumtreibe', Spammer jage, aufräume und was halt so anfällt (vor allem x-und-achtzig Beiträge lesen), je nach Lust und Laune. Es gibt sicherlich auch einige paar Devs die deutlich über 40h/Woche kommen. 

 

Krasse Sache. Da Gentoo ja nicht bezahlen kann, muss man sich ja noch seinen Lebensunterhalt verdienen, wenn dafür nochmal 40 Stunden/Woche draufgehen, bleibt ja nicht mehr viel Zeit über... 

Der sinnvollste kompromiss ist da wohl eine Arbeit zu finden, die beides beinhaltet. Aber da Gentoo ausser im Embedded-bereich nicht wirklich für Firmen interessant ist, ist das wahrscheinlich schwer zu bewerkstelligen. 

Ich hatte vor zwei Jahrne da Glück, dass ich in einer Linuxconsultingfirma gearbeitet habe, in der wir die nslu2 als günstigen Embeddedcontroler verwendet haben, um RFID-Reader anzusteuern. Mein Chef meinte ich soll in meiner Arbeitszeit einfach mal die ganze Geschichte als Howto ins Gentooforum schreiben. Aber ich glaube, der Regelfall ist das nicht. 

Wie ist es denn bei den meisten Gentoo-devs?

----------

## Necoro

Ich denke mal, dass ein Großteil der Gentoo-Devs Studenten / Uni-Angestellte sind ... da ist es sicherlich einfacher die Zeit abzuknöpfen ...

(und einige "ich wohne immer noch bei Mama und kümmer mich sonst nicht wirklich um die Welt" gibt es sicherlich auch  :Smile: )

----------

## think4urs11

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> "ich wohne immer noch bei Mama und kümmer mich sonst nicht wirklich um die Welt"

 

Du vergißt die 'ich wohn in meiner eigenen Wohnung und sobald die Tür zu ist, ist mir der Rest der Welt relativ relativ'

 *chilla wrote:*   

> Der sinnvollste kompromiss ist da wohl eine Arbeit zu finden, die beides beinhaltet. 

 

Bzw. einen Job haben der im weiteren Sinn mit Linux zu tun hat.

Die Ausrede 'beste Doku gibbed bei Gentoo' ist im Zweifelsfall gar nicht so sehr gelogen. Abgesehen davon habe ich die Finger auf den Proxylogs *g*

40h sind allerdings schon eher die Ausnahme (bei mir jedenfalls, aber ~25/Woche ist durchaus noch normal wenn man alles zusammenrechnet)

----------

## Necoro

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

>  *Necoro wrote:*   "ich wohne immer noch bei Mama und kümmer mich sonst nicht wirklich um die Welt" 
> 
> Du vergißt die 'ich wohn in meiner eigenen Wohnung und sobald die Tür zu ist, ist mir der Rest der Welt relativ relativ'

 

Die haben aber den Nachteil, dass sie wahrscheinlich noch arbeiten gehen müssen um ihre Miete / ihr Essen / ihr Bier zu bezahlen  :Smile: 

----------

## manuels

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> 'zur Probe' in dem Sinne gibt es nicht aber du kannst dich z.B. auf bugs.gentoo.org austoben, Patches einliefern, Patches testen usw. oder im Sunrise-Overlay als Maintainer (quasi eine Art inoffizieller Mini-Dev) mitmachen; wundere dich aber nicht wenn früher oder später einer von den großen Jungs auf dich zukommt und fragt ob du nicht offiziell Dev werden willst (und sei es nur damit er nicht ständig deine 'x' Patches checken/freigeben/einpflegen muß *g*)

 Bugreports zu durchforsten über Software, die man nicht nutzt, macht, wie ich gemerkt habe, nicht so richtig Spaß.

Gibt es ein paar kleine Programmieraufgaben, die man erledigen kann?

(Java, C/C++, Scriptsprachen oder ähnliches?)

----------

## think4urs11

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> Die haben aber den Nachteil, dass sie wahrscheinlich noch arbeiten gehen müssen um ihre Miete / ihr Essen / ihr Bier zu bezahlen 

 

Gut nicht jeder wird wie ich für sein Hobby bezahlt *g*

Genaugenommen steht zwar von 'auf fgo aufpassen' nichts direkt in meiner Jobbeschreibung aber im weitesten Sinne und ein klein wenig Kreativität läßt es sich schon noch herleiten  :Wink: 

 *manuels wrote:*   

> Gibt es ein paar kleine Programmieraufgaben, die man erledigen kann?
> 
> (Java, C/C++, Scriptsprachen oder ähnliches?)

 

hmmm, keine von denen ich direkt wüßte, höchstens evtl. bei den openrc-Jungs (uberlord und Co)

Wenn du topfit mit phpbb und/oder mysql bist evtl. via tomk um an fgo selbst herumzuschrauben.

Evtl. auch was im Rahmen von scire, soweit ich weiß ist das Projekt (leider) vor allem deswegen eingeschlafen weil die beiden (Haupt-)Maintainer gleichzeitig den berüchtigten GUI-Installer maintainen und letzterer (ebenfalls leider) Priorität genießt.

An Möglichkeiten soll es nicht scheitern.

----------

## ruth

Hi,

deine Signatur bedenkend, den Status von Gentoo 2008.0 bedenkend, vermutend, dass du vielleicht Interesse an LiveCDs, etc. pp. hast, könntest du dich vielleicht an Chris Gianelloni wenden.

genkernel, catalyst, X auto setup, live cd tools usw. bedürfen dringendst einer Überarbeitung/(stellenweise eines re-writes)...

ausserdem bedenkend, dass Chris und Kollegen chronisch in Arbeit ersticken, solltest du dich vertrauensvoll an ihn wenden...

Oh, Eigeninitiative ist erwünscht...

Also:

Mach Gentoo's Live CD besser, die Hardwareerkennung, wifi setup, grafikkartenerkennung, xorg setup, usw usw und du wirst beste Chancen haben in dem Bereich...

HTH  :Wink: 

ruth

----------

## manuels

Hab Chris vor zwei Tagen eine E-Mail geschrieben und noch keine Antwort bekommen.

Scheint wirklich schwer beschäftigt zu sein.

----------

## ruth

Hi,

nee, so geht das nicht...  :Wink: 

Du sollst keine Bewerbung schreiben, sowas wird i.d.R. abgelehnt bzw. eben nicht beantwortet...

(Hint: Dont call us - We'll call you)

Eigeninitiative ist so gemeint:

mach dich mit den tools vertraut(z.b. genkernel), seziere den code, fixe Bugs, effektiv also wie schon weiter oben beschrieben:

Sei einfach Developer.

Unterhalte dich mit den Devs, diskutiere, plaudere, hab Spass, sende Patches, schlag Dinge vor, setze Ideen zusammen mit den anderen um...

Und nach einem halben / dreiviertel Jahr, wenn du fleissig bist, gute Arbeit leistest und du dich mit den Leuten gut verstehst,

dann wird dich unter Umständen ein Developer von sich aus ansprechen, ob du vielleicht offiziell mitmachen willst...

Anders hast du keine Chancen...  :Wink: 

Na denn, wünsch dir viel Spass dabei...

ruth

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *ruth wrote:*   

> Du sollst keine Bewerbung schreiben, sowas wird i.d.R. abgelehnt bzw. eben nicht beantwortet...
> 
> (Hint: Dont call us - We'll call you)
> 
> [...]
> ...

 

 :Rolling Eyes:  Und da fragt sich noch jemand warum Gentoo unter Dev. Mangel leidet?   :Wink: 

STiGMaTa

----------

## manuels

 *ruth wrote:*   

> Unterhalte dich mit den Devs, diskutiere, plaudere, hab Spass, sende Patches, schlag Dinge vor, setze Ideen zusammen mit den anderen um...
> 
> Und nach einem halben / dreiviertel Jahr, wenn du fleissig bist, gute Arbeit leistest und du dich mit den Leuten gut verstehst,
> 
> dann wird dich unter Umständen ein Developer von sich aus ansprechen, ob du vielleicht offiziell mitmachen willst...
> ...

 

Hört sich für mich danach an stundenlang im IRC im Idle-Status abzuhängen (war ne Übertreibung, aber ich denke ihr wisst was ich meine).

Tut mir leid, aber auf so eine Art von Arbeit habe ich nicht gedacht. Eher, dass man mir eine Aufgabe gibt, ich evtl. Verbesserungsvorschläge einbringe und dies dann implementiere.

Denke STiGMaTa_ch hat mit seiner Bemerkung nicht ganz unrecht - naja, schade. Ist nicht der Organisiationsstil, der mir liegt.

----------

## think4urs11

Irgendwie ist das unlogisch.

Was hält dich davon ab die Dinge von denen du selbst bereits weißt das sie verbesserungswürdig sind schlicht anzupacken und zu verbessern/neu zu schreiben?

Der einzige Unterschied zwischen einem Dev und einem normalen User ist platt gesagt das letzterer die Änderungen selbst in Portage schieben kann, ein User nur über den Umweg eines Devs der das für ihn macht.

In letzterem Fall findet dann (sollte jedenfalls) eine Art zusätzliche Qualitätskontrolle des 'Produkts' statt.

Aus Sicht der Devs ist es schon verständlich das sie keine 'Blindbewerbungen' beachten. In so eine Bewerbung könnte man ja was auch immer reinschreiben - obs dann stimmt ... Das einzige worauf sich eine Organisation wie Gentoo verlassen kann ist auf das was hinten rauskommt. Und Leute die positiv auffallen werden eben lieber genommen als welche die z.B. nur behaupten sie wären gut. (Postitiv) auffallen kann man aber letztlich nur dadurch das man irgendwas gut macht; sei es obskure Hacks für eix entwickelt damit das $Kaffeemaschine in Abhängigkeit zur glibc anzeigt, mal eben ebuilds für OpenVAS zusammenzimmert die blitzsauber funktionieren oder den Forenusern durch häufige Präsenz und mehr oder weniger gute Ratschläge zu allem möglichen auf den Sender geht.

Ich habe mich auf den Job als Mod auch nicht beworben - alles slicks Schuld weil er der Meinung war 'der paßt scho in unseren Haufen'  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ruth

Hihi, naja, wie hast du dir das denn vorgestellt?

Dass du eine Email schreibst und 2 Tage später hast du Vollzugriff auf den Tree, eine $nickname@gentoo.org Adresse und ein Developer unter deinem Nick in den Foren? *gg*

Gentoo Developer sind einfach meist Leute, die das als Hobby betreiben, aus Spass an der Sache und das ganze auch ohne 'offiziellen' Dev-Status machen würden.

Ganz abgesehen davon wird dir auch niemand Arbeit hinterhertragen. Soviel Eigeninitiative muss man schon zeigen...  :Wink: 

Fazit:

Wenn du das Arbeiten, das Verbessern von Gentoo als Hobby siehst, das dich wirklich interessiert, dann wirst du bei Gentoo viel Spass haben.

Das würdest du dann aber auch ohne Dev Status gerne machen, weil es eh dein Hobby ist...  :Wink: 

Und genau diese Leute, die mit Herzblut dabei sind, die will Gentoo haben. 

Wenn du einfach nur den offiziellen Developer Status haben willst, weil das halt 'cool' rüberkommt und du dich dann viel toller und elitärer fühlen kannst,

dann wird das ganze wohl eher nichts werden...

ruth

----------

## xraver

Die Vorschläge von ruth - sind die nicht sogar gang und gebe um OpenSource Umfeld? Also einfach aus Eigeninitiative was machen?

Davon bin ich zumindest immer aus gegangen  :Wink: . Man tut was, wenn es gut ist werden schon die Leute auf einen drauf zukommen - auch wenn sie manchmal auch einen anstupser benötigen.

----------

## dertobi123

 *manuels wrote:*   

> Hab Chris vor zwei Tagen eine E-Mail geschrieben und noch keine Antwort bekommen.
> 
> Scheint wirklich schwer beschäftigt zu sein.

 

Chris ist denke ich derzeit die falsche Ansprechstation was Release-Geschichten angeht. Versuchs mal bei Andrew Gaffney (agaffney@g.o) oder in #gentoo-releng im IRC.

----------

## Genone

 *manuels wrote:*   

> Gibt es ein paar kleine Programmieraufgaben, die man erledigen kann?
> 
> (Java, C/C++, Scriptsprachen oder ähnliches?)

 

Naja, kommt drauf an was du unter "klein" verstehst. Ich würde es z.B. sehr begrüssen wenn sich jemadn um mein altes gentoo-stats Projekt kümmern würde und es in einen vorzeigbaren Zustand bringen könnte, allerdings würde ich das nicht als "kleine" Aufgabe ansehen. Wobei man das natürlich für sich in kleinere Abschnitte aufteilen könnte.

----------

## manuels

 *ruth wrote:*   

> Wenn du einfach nur den offiziellen Developer Status haben willst, weil das halt 'cool' rüberkommt und du dich dann viel toller und elitärer fühlen kannst,
> 
> dann wird das ganze wohl eher nichts werden...

 Naja, auf so einen Schwachsinn möchte im am besten gar nicht eingehen - wir sind hier ja nicht im Pubertätskindergarten.

Das Ding ist allerdings, dass man als Außenstehender keine Ahnung hat "wo der Schuh drückt". Google auf gentoo.org mit dem Stichwort TODO losgelassen liefert keine Übersicht für ein Projekt welche Features implementiert werden müssen oder gerade implementiert werden.

Mir scheint es so, dass die Organisation über IRC läuft, was aber bedeutet stundenlang im IRC abzuhängen - es gibt keine dokumentierten Pläne, wie sich eine Software entwickeln soll (oder ich finde sie nicht).

Ich erwarte nicht, dass mir sofort ein Developerstatus/SVN-Zugang gewährt wird, aber ein Ansprechpartner für ein Projekt, das Entwickler braucht, hätte ich als Antwort auf meine Mail bei Gentoo, von dem man hört, dass ihm immer Developer fehlen, schon erwartet.

Dieser hätt mir dann sagen können "Schön, dass du dich meldest. Wir brauchen jemanden, der das und das Feature implementiert. Mach das mal und wir schaun, ob dein Können und dein Programmierstil uns passt."

Wenn man nich weiß was benötigt wird, kann man schlecht helfen.

----------

## dertobi123

 *manuels wrote:*   

> Das Ding ist allerdings, dass man als Außenstehender keine Ahnung hat "wo der Schuh drückt". Google auf gentoo.org mit dem Stichwort TODO losgelassen liefert keine Übersicht für ein Projekt welche Features implementiert werden müssen oder gerade implementiert werden.

 

Falscher Suchbegriff, so eine Seite gibts tatsächlich .. http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/devrel/staffing-needs/ ... gut, zugegeben - man muss wissen wonach zu suchen ist, aber dafür gibts ja das Forum  :Wink: 

----------

## think4urs11

 *manuels wrote:*   

> Mir scheint es so, dass die Organisation über IRC läuft

 

Stimmt im wesentlichen; der Rest via der Mailinglisten.

Theoretisch gäbe es zwar auch die Möglichkeit das in den Foren zu machen aber dieses Angebot wird in Dev-Kreisen eher ignoriert.

 *manuels wrote:*   

> Ich erwarte nicht, dass mir sofort ein Developerstatus/SVN-Zugang gewährt wird, aber ein Ansprechpartner für ein Projekt, das Entwickler braucht, hätte ich als Antwort auf meine Mail bei Gentoo, von dem man hört, dass ihm immer Developer fehlen, schon erwartet.

 

Aber nicht notwendigerweise innerhalb weniger Tage in einer absolut heißen Phase, sprich dem Release von 2008.0

Selbst professionelle Firmen haben bei Emails oft lange Antwortzeiten.

 *manuels wrote:*   

> Wenn man nich weiß was benötigt wird, kann man schlecht helfen.

 

Fassen wir mal zusammen:

- Genone hätte gerne jemanden für gentoo-stats

- ein redesign der Webpages wird seit Jahren nur verschoben mangels allem

- Bugs hats immer; such dir aus welche du lösen kannst/willst

- scire ist wie gesagt ein interessantes aber ziemlich totes Projekt mangels 'Kümmerer'

- Die Foren bräuchten auch einen weiteren phpbb/mysql-Guru (und Hardware *g*)

- Die Live-DVD für z.B. x86 ist aktuell noch nicht verfügbar wg. Problemen

- es gibt immer Bedarf an Übersetzern; ebenso an Dokuschreibern

- es gibt offizielle staffing needs

- schreibe einen ebuild2POSIX-Konverter

- ...

Ist diese Liste nicht erst mal genug Auswahl?

----------

## Carlo

 *manuels wrote:*   

> Hört sich für mich danach an stundenlang im IRC im Idle-Status abzuhängen

 

Das hast du etwas mißverstanden. Es ist eine Möglichkeit, in Kontakt zu kommen. Es gibt genug Leute, die an Gentoo mitarbeiten, ohne IRC in nennenswertem Umfang zu nutzen.

 *manuels wrote:*   

> Tut mir leid, aber auf so eine Art von Arbeit habe ich nicht gedacht. Eher, dass man mir eine Aufgabe gibt, ich evtl. Verbesserungsvorschläge einbringe und dies dann implementiere.

 

Auf einen "Projektleiter" zu warten, der dir eine Aufgabe zuteilt, funktioniert so eher nicht. Eigeninitiative ist gefragt. Wenn du dich damit auseinandersetzt, was dir an Gentoo gefällt, wo du es verbessert sehen möchtest und/oder bugs.g.o durchforstest, wo scheinbar Arbeit liegen bleibt, dann evtl. gezielt Entwickler mit konzis gefaßten Fragen kontaktierst, die ausdrücken, daß du dich mit dem aktuellen Entwicklungsstand ein Subprojekts auseinandergesetzt hast oder z.B. Patches an Bugs anhängst, kommst du von ganz allein in den Tritt. Wenn eine Email unbeantwortet bleibt, ist das natürlich schade.

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

>  Und da fragt sich noch jemand warum Gentoo unter Dev. Mangel leidet?   

 

Abgesehen davon, daß manche Email einfach in der Masse untergehen oder im Spamfilter hängen bleiben mag, ist es eher kontraproduktiv, Zeit in Menschen zu investieren, die nur ein kurzes Gastspiel absolvieren, um dann schnell wieder in der Versenkung verschwinden. Es spielt auch nicht so sehr die Rolle, wann oder ob jemand offiziell Gentoo Entwickler wird - die Arbeit kann man vielfach auch so leisten. Spätestens dann, wenn es lästig wird, die Patches eines Dritten einzupflegen, ist die Aufnahme im Prinzip nur an wenige Formalitäten geknüpft.

----------

## Hilefoks

Ich bin in einigen OpenSource Projekten relativ aktiv. In keinem laeuft es grossartig anders als in Gentoo. Und so wie es laeuft finde ich es auch logisch und natuerlich.

 *manuels wrote:*   

> Mir scheint es so, dass die Organisation über IRC läuft

 

Fuer Entwickler hat IRC in allen OpenSource Projekten eine grosse Bedeutung. Und zwar aus einem wichtigem Grund: Es kann live kommuniziert werden, egal ob man eine Frage an einen bestimmten Entwicker hat oder nicht genau weiss an wenn man sich wenden soll. Und auf Antworten brauchst man dann oft nicht warten (wie in Foren oder Mailinglisten) sondern kann gleich weiter entwickeln.

Ebenso wichtig sind meist aber auch die Mailinglisten. Hier wird normalerweise aber eben nicht jede "triviale" Frage gestellt. Um aber z.B. die Richtung der Entwicklung zu diskutieren eignen sich Mailinglisten erheblich besser.

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Theoretisch gäbe es zwar auch die Möglichkeit das in den Foren zu machen aber dieses Angebot wird in Dev-Kreisen eher ignoriert.

 

Foren statt Mailinglisten ginge, haette aber viele Nachteile.

Ich lese z.B. rund 30 Mailinglisten von 9 verschiedenen Projekten mit mehr als 1000 Mails am Tag (wobei ich natuerlich nur einen Bruchteil dieser Mails, jene die fuer mich interessant sind, lese).

Diese Informationsflut mit (auch nur 9) Foren zu bewaeltigen waere nahezu unmoeglich.

Zudem integrieren sich Mails hervorragend in meine Entwicklertools. Ich kann z.B. beim lesen einer Mail einen angehaengten Patch gleich anwenden. Wuerde man ein Forum verwenden wuerde mein Tag u.A. so aussehen:

 - Forum aufsuchen

 - Thread lesen

 - Patch herunterladen

 - Patch suchen (zwischen den 100 anderen vormals heruntergeladenen)

 - Patch lesen

 - Forum wieder aufsuchen

 - Thread wiederfinden

 - Antworten das der Patch noch nicht gut ist

 - spaeter das Forum wieder aufsuchen

 - den Thread aufsuchen

 - neuen Patch herunterlanden

 - Patch suchen (in inzwischen 120 anderen)

 - ...

Mit Mailinglisten brauche ich nur einen guten Client (und im Gegensatz zu Foren lauft dieser immer und sagt mir wenn es was neues gibt) und wenige Tastaturkuerzel: naechste Mail lesen, Antworten, Patch anwenden, Mail loeschen, Thread komplett ignorieren, ...

Daneben kann ich auch fast die gesamte weitere Kommunikation und Informationsbeschaffung mit Mails erledigen. Der Bug Tracker sendet mir z.B. eine Mail wenn es was neues gibt (und Antworten kann man am schoensten mit einem passendem Commit  :Wink:  ), das Arbeiten bei privater Kommunikation unterscheidet sich nicht von der mit Mailinglisten etc. pp.

 *manuels wrote:*   

> Wenn man nich weiß was benötigt wird, kann man schlecht helfen.

 

Open Source lebt von Entwicklern die Spass an dem haben, was Sie tun - hierzu passt kein Chef der Aufgaben delegiert. 

Du bist selbst Benutzer des Produkts. Und als solcher solltest du selbst wissen was dir nicht passt. 

Zum anderen gibt es weitere Benutzer denen auch etwas nicht passt und die entsprechendes im Bug Tracker (oder auch auf den Mailinglisten) melden. Das sind bei Gentoo schon einmal mehr als 10000 potentielle Aufgaben quer durch alle Betaetigungsfelder. Und sogar durch die Bugs selbst ergibt sich eine wichtige Aufgabe - irgendwer muss sie kategorisieren, ggf. weitere Informationen anfordern, etc. pp.

Wenn du wirklich ein potentiell zukuenftiger Entwickler werden moechtest solltest du zudem die entsprechende(n) Mailingliste(n) abonnieren und e.v. die Blogs einiger Entwickler lesen. So wirst du nach einiger Zeit ein Bild vom Grossen Ganzen bekommen.

Und natuerlich solltest du dich mit den Technologien beschaeftigen, die du fuer das Betaetigungsfeld fuer das du dich interessierst benoetigst.

----------

## think4urs11

 *manuels wrote:*   

> Das Ding ist allerdings, dass man als Außenstehender keine Ahnung hat "wo der Schuh drückt". Google auf gentoo.org mit dem Stichwort TODO losgelassen liefert keine Übersicht für ein Projekt welche Features implementiert werden müssen oder gerade implementiert werden.

 

aus aktuellem Anlaß mal ein kleiner Bump: ein drückender Schuh

*edit* link berichtigt, danke ruth

----------

## ruth

Huhu Think4UrS11  :Wink: 

Hmm:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-5159397.html

```

The topic or post you requested does not exist

```

Vllt. meinst du ja das hier, vllt. auch nicht:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-700849.html

...ein Gedanke... *lach*

ruth

----------

## slick

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> Ich habe mich auf den Job als Mod auch nicht beworben - alles slicks Schuld weil er der Meinung war 'der paßt scho in unseren Haufen' 

 

Wie es scheint kannst ja gut damit leben   :Wink:   :Cool: 

----------

## think4urs11

 *slick wrote:*   

> Wie es scheint kannst ja gut damit leben   

 

Sagen wir es so ich mußte schon schlimmere Jobs machen   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

